# Domani 13 Gennaio comunicato ufficiale sul futuro di Allegri



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

*Il Milan è il silenzio stampa dopo la sconfitta contro il Sassuolo. Domani, 13 Gennaio, verrà emesso un comunicato ufficiale sul futuro di Allegri.

Dichiarazione ufficiale di Barbara Berlusconi:"Prestazione e situazione inaccettabile. E' necessario e urgente cambiare. Non è più tollerabile che i nostri tifosi assistano a prestazioni come questa".*


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

Esonero?


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Gennaio 2014)

non succede ma se succede


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Gennaio 2014)

non ci posso credere....forse....le mummie si muovono....


----------



## Albijol (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dai Barbarelllaaaaaa


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Barbara Berlusconi ha fatto un ansa dove dice che "questa situazione è insostenibile ed è necessario cambiare " altra bordata a Galliani


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dichiarazioni di Barbara Berlusconi al primo post


----------



## Serginho (12 Gennaio 2014)

dai dai dai (ri)muovilo (ri)muovilo (ri)muovilo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2014)

Domani si rispacca anche la dirigenza.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2014)

13 Gennaio - Questa data potrebbe entrare nella storia di questa società.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Gennaio 2014)

dai barbara


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

Il comunicato ufficiale di domani pare strano, in genere è sempre stato confermato a fine partita. Speriamo, anche se ad esempio bruciare Pippo per 6 mesi (dopo che Seedorf pare sia ormai ufficiale) non è proprio una genialata....


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dai che lo cacciano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Grande Barbara, fatti valere!!


----------



## sion (12 Gennaio 2014)

stavolta e la volta buona,per forza


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

Deve cacciare anche Galliani.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

Barbara ti amo


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

L'unica che ci tiene al Milan è Barbara Berlusconi , Galliani vattene


----------



## smallball (12 Gennaio 2014)

Esonero forse vicino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Deve cacciare anche Galliani.



In teoria doveva essere Galliani a fare la dichiarazione, l'amministratore delegato dell'area tecnica è lui.
Barbara ha ancora scavalcato la sua posizione.

Domani si scannano ancora.


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Barbara se ne è fregata delle deleghe ecc MITO ASSOLUTO , Galliani vattene


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

Non ci credo molto, anche se dopo stasera la società è praticamente obbligata ad esonerarlo.
Le dichiarazioni di barbie? Contano poco. Le dichiarazioni si possono ritrattare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Gennaio 2014)

mandare via allegri è il primo passo,mandare via il pelato è quello più importante però


----------



## robs91 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente una posizione netta.Domani mattina aspetto i fatti.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dichiarazione ufficiale di Barbara Berlusconi:"Prestazione e situazione inaccettabile. E' necessario e urgente cambiare. Non è più tollerabile che i nostri tifosi assistano a prestazioni come questa".*



e falla una cosa utile, fallaaaaa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ma Seedorf che sta facendo in Brasile? Gioca, è in vacanza, ce l'ha il patentino?


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Deve cacciare anche Galliani.



.


----------



## 2515 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ecco perché gli americani danno agli uragani i nomi delle donne: quando arrivano sono caldi avvolgenti e quando se ne vanno t'han portato via la casa e la macchina.XD


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

*Laudisa:"Il Milan sta valutando la posizione di Allegri. La panchina è a rischio. Domani la decisione".*


----------



## Frikez (12 Gennaio 2014)

Grazie Barbara


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani probabilmente è il male maggiore del Milan, ma comunque cacciare Allegri ora è un dovere.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e falla una cosa utile, fallaaaaa.



E' esonerato, dai. Ti pare che dopo una dichiarazione così lo confermano?


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

se non viene esonerato e si fa l'ENNESIMO comunicato di conferma dell'allenatore le cose non faranno che *peggiorare*. Segnatevelo!


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:"Il Milan sta valutando la posizione di Allegri. La panchina è a rischio. Domani la decisione".*



Dopo la sparata di Barbara non vedo come possano confermarlo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Gennaio 2014)

Capirai. Gli rinnoveranno il contratto perché negli ultimi 20 minuti si è visto un buon Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se non viene esonerato e si fa l'ENNESIMO comunicato di conferma dell'allenatore le cose non faranno che *peggiorare*. Segnatevelo!



Sono d'accordo. A questo punto un' ulteriore riconferma sarebbe la morte finale della squadra.

Mi auguro che la notte di pausa sia solo per pensare al nome del successore.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Gennaio 2014)

E a chi mettono????


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non ci credo molto, anche se dopo stasera la società è praticamente obbligata ad esonerarlo.
> Le dichiarazioni di barbie? Contano poco. Le dichiarazioni si possono ritrattare.



può ritrattare domani mattina o dire che è stata fraintesa (specialità di suo padre), ma visto che ci deve lavorare a stretto contatto con galliani e già si sopportano a malapena, non so quanto le convenga fare ste uscite per poi eventualmente ritrattare tutto. 

rischia di incrinare ancora di più i rapporti. 
o prende una posizione netta e la porta avanti fino in fondo, oppure è inutile fare sti teatrini di dichiarazioni dette e non dette.


----------



## robs91 (12 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Dopo la sparata di Barbara non vedo come possano confermarlo



questi sono capaci di tutto,occhio.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

Attenzione ragazzi, i teatrini sono sempre dietro l'angolo. Siamo rimasti scottati troppe volte.

Proviamo però a fidarci di Barbara. Speriamo che inizi a fare piazza pulita.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2014)

Domani spero venga cacciato Allegri e che Galliani se ne vada con lui.
Basta con questo strazio, qua dobbiamo arrivare il prima possibile a 40 punti.


----------



## The P (12 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Deve cacciare anche Galliani.



.


----------



## Rui Costa (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ci credo solo se lo vedo. Galliani sarà già a rompere le balle per confermarlo e convincere i due Berlusconi. Domani probabile riconferma. Se però va a segno, dobbiamo inginocchiarci a Barbara. Ma penso potremo stare ancora in piedi per un bel po'. Lo riconfermano.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> E' esonerato, dai. Ti pare che dopo una dichiarazione così lo confermano?



le dichiarazioni contano quanto un 2 di bastoni con la briscola a coppe. Le dichiarazioni possono essere non confermate, ritrattate ecc...ecc.. Basta dire "Non era riferito ad Allegri ma alla squadra", "Mi riferivo all'impianto di gioco", "...alla scarsa concentrazione" ecc...ecc..
Sai quante volte dovevano essere esonerati allenatori di Serie A dopo dichiarazioni di dirigenti indispettiti/furiosi?


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

*Allegri sbiancato dopo aver sentito, in diretta sulla Rai, il comunicato di barbara Berlusconi.*


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Trapattoni sarebbe disponibile secondo voi a fare 6 mesi da traghettatore???


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Gennaio 2014)

credo che ormai l'esonero di quell'omuncolo ,che non ha nemmeno la dignità per dimettersi,sia inevitabile.Giustamente e finalmente


----------



## Marilson (12 Gennaio 2014)

a questo punto la dichiarazione di Barbara, qualora non fosse seguita dall'esonero, renderebbe evidente ciò che da tempo noi sul forum andavamo dicendo:

1) Lady B vuole cambiare, avrebbe voluto farlo prima ma non le è permesso.
2) Se domani Allegri è confermato, è un'altra vittoria di Galliani. Allegri di fatto è una semplice pedina di un gioco più grande.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2014)

se queste dichiarazioni sono vere, lo cacciano... però la società Milan è maestra nel rimangiarsi la parola... anche Galliani dovrebbe levarsi dalle scatole però...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

La situazione è davvero ai minimi storici, ci vuole un fegato d'acciaio per continuare così. 
Pronostico: tarallucci e vino, interverrà Galliani per dire che ripongono piena fiducia in Aleghér e che il livornese è stata confermato con una cena da Giannino con lui e Barbarella.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Trapattoni sarebbe disponibile secondo voi a fare 6 mesi da traghettatore???



Magari. MAGARI.


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Gennaio 2014)

non puo' SBIANCARE allegri , lo sa' che e' solo colpa sua...


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2014)

Non sono cosi convinto venga esonerato domani... Sicuramente fino a tre ore fa le possibilità erano zero, ora sono un pò aumentate.


----------



## matteo (12 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il comunicato ufficiale di domani pare strano, in genere è sempre stato confermato a fine partita. Speriamo, anche se ad esempio bruciare Pippo per 6 mesi (dopo che Seedorf pare sia ormai ufficiale) non è proprio una genialata....



Ci sarebbe anche Tassotti....


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari. MAGARI.



Si, certo, sarei contentissimo. Mi chiedevo se la cosa fosse possibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> le dichiarazioni contano quanto un 2 di bastoni con la briscola a coppe. Le dichiarazioni possono essere non confermate, ritrattate ecc...ecc.. Basta dire "Non era riferito ad Allegri ma alla squadra", "Mi riferivo all'impianto di gioco", "...alla scarsa concentrazione" ecc...ecc..
> Sai quante volte dovevano essere esonerati allenatori di Serie A dopo dichiarazioni di dirigenti indispettiti/furiosi?



se Galliani ha rinnovato dopo aver annunciato i famosi 8 giorni prima dell'addio, figuriamoci se non se ne inventano una anche per il mister


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Allegri sbiancato dopo aver sentito, in diretta sulla Rai, il comunicato di barbara Berlusconi.*


Li piglia lo stesso i dané? Allora non ha di che preoccuparsi.


----------



## 2515 (12 Gennaio 2014)

admin ha scritto:


> *allegri sbiancato dopo aver sentito, in diretta sulla rai, il comunicato di barbara berlusconi.*



ditemi che c'e' un video vi prego!!!


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2014)

Certo che un (ennesimo) comunicato di conferma sarebbe una pagliacciata da Oscar.


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Barbara Berlusconi vorrebbe cacciare entrambi sia allegri che Galliani


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2014)

Oddio,vado a mettere il frigo a palla e a lucidare il cavatappi


----------



## Robertino (12 Gennaio 2014)

nel caso...chi al suo posto?...bruceremmo inzaghi (ottimo in Primavera)? mangia è giù allo spezia! Prandelli si libera a giugno...Tassotti?? non cambierebbe nulla...mah... 
tristezza in qualsiasi scenario


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Trapattoni sarebbe disponibile secondo voi a fare 6 mesi da traghettatore???



Il Trap si era offerto ai Roten dopo l'esonero di Slomka, ma quel pazzo del presidente Kind ha preferito scegliere un allenatore esordiente (infatti retrocediamo al 99%) comunque se lo contattasse il Milan verrebbe di corsa.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Gennaio 2014)

matteo ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe anche Tassotti....



effettivamente in attesa dell'ormai sicuro seedorf a luglio,pereferirei puntare su tassotti piuttosto che rischiare di bruciare inzaghi,che promette molto bene ed è giusto che si faccia un paio d'anni con la primavera.
Il trap per sei mesi sarebbe comunque la mia soluzione preferita


----------



## aleslash (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dai Barbara, cacciali!!!


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

dopo le dichiarazioni di barbarella solo un cieco o un demente continuerebbe a pensare che la situazione del Milan con l'esonero del mister possa solo migliorare.
Quando mai l'ultimo arrivato dietro una scrivania ci mette la faccia e fa una dichiarazione del genere invece dello storico dirigente pelato?
Qualcosa di grosso, grossissimo è successo e succederà prima o poi.

Cosa si sono detti Fester e Allegri? Fester avrà anticipato qualcosa al mister?


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ecco Acciuga di nuovo in conferenza stampa


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

matteo ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe anche Tassotti....



E che cambia?


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2014)

La dichiarazione di Barbara:

*"Una serata deludente, come altre, che conferma come sia necessario e urgente, con il contributo di tutti, cambiare": così Barbara Berlusconi commenta il del Milan: "Non è più tollerabile - ha spiegato all'ANSA - che i nostri tifosi assistano a prestazioni inaccettabili come queste".*


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Trap si era offerto ai Roten dopo l'esonero di Slomka, ma quel pazzo del presidente Kind ha preferito scegliere un allenatore esordiente (infatti retrocediamo al 99%) comunque se lo contattasse il Milan verrebbe di corsa.



Speriamo, almeno darebbe solidità a sta banda di musica. Inzaghi credo continui con la Primavera e Seedorf arriverà a Giugno. Penso possa essere uno degli indiziati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

che vi avevo detto?


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

leggo che qualcuno propone tassotti.

uno che è al Milan da 30 anni e che non ha ancora imparato nulla.
Via anche lui, altrochè!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Gennaio 2014)

chiunque abbia un patentino...anche zaccheroni...


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

p.s. Trap, per carità di Dio!!!!!!! Bisogna dare la squadra immediatamente all'allenatore che la guiderà anche la prossima stagione. Come fu con Ancelotti. Solo così si può risalire.


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ci mettono Inzaghi o arriva subito seedorf


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

*Allegri:"Il comunicato di Barbara? Non lo so. La società prenderà le proprie decisioni. Mi dispiace perchè siamo in una brutta posizione in classifica. In campionato stiamo avendo delle difficoltà. Stasera è la partita che chiude il girone di andata come era iniziato".*


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> leggo che qualcuno propone tassotti.
> 
> uno che è al Milan da 30 anni e che non ha ancora imparato nulla.
> Via anche lui, altrochè!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tra l'altro mi sembra che lui stesso abbia più volte dichiarato che non ha nessuna intenzione di fare l'allenatore, si accontenta del ruolo attuale.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Gennaio 2014)

*La faccia di Allegri mentre ascolta le dichiarazioni di Barbara Berlusconi (via La Domenica Sportiva)*


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> p.s. Trap, per carità di Dio!!!!!!! Bisogna dare la squadra immediatamente all'allenatore che la guiderà anche la prossima stagione. Come fu con Ancelotti. Solo così si può risalire.



Seedorf mi sa che ancora sta giocando...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2014)

io mi auguro che le ore di attesa per il comunicato ufficiale servano solo per scegliere con cura il successore


----------



## Re Ricardo (12 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> ditemi che c'e' un video vi prego!!!



Per ora solo un frame


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Stasera è la partita che chiude il girone di andata come era iniziato".*



Si prende per il cul da solo ?


----------



## aleslash (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dai ragazzi, ma con Tassotti cosa volete che possa cambiare rispetto all'acciuga?


----------



## gabuz (12 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Allegri:"Il comunicato di Barbara? Non lo so. La società prenderà le proprie decisioni. Mi dispiace perchè siamo in una brutta posizione in classifica. In campionato stiamo avendo delle difficoltà. Stasera è la partita che chiude il girone di andata come era iniziato".*


Appunto. Sono passati 5 mesi e non è cambiato nulla...


----------



## Morghot (12 Gennaio 2014)

sarà il solito comunicato di fiducia reciproca, tarallucci e vino


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2014)

Come allenatore fino a fine stagione mi andrebbe bene anche Nedo Sonetti, basta che Allegri non metta più piede a Milanello.
Non voglio illudermi, rimarrà purtroppo il toscano fino a maggio, non lo esonerano.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *La faccia di Allegri mentre ascolta le dichiarazioni di Barbara Berlusconi (via La Domenica Sportiva)*


.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *La faccia di Allegri mentre ascolta le dichiarazioni di Barbara Berlusconi (via La Domenica Sportiva)*



DAI,DAI,DAI,muovila


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Di Trapattoni sarei felicissimo, sia per concludere la stagione che per continuare l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Seedorf mi sa che ancora sta giocando...



ma che deve giocà quell'altro...i soldi ce li ha
subito deve venire


----------



## Morghot (12 Gennaio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, ma con Tassotti cosa volete che possa cambiare rispetto all'acciuga?


l'importante è che se ne vada allegri, il resto conta poco al momento, tanto a giugno vedremo veri cambiamenti.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Qua ci vorrebbe lo spirito del Paròn !!


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Gennaio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, ma con Tassotti cosa volete che possa cambiare rispetto all'acciuga?



ma tassotti il primo allenatore non lo fa, neanche come soluzione tappabuchi. 

è capace di chiedere a cesarone maldini di fargli di nuovo da tutor, piuttosto che metterci la faccia da solo.


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Gennaio 2014)

Barbara se lo cacci davvero ti sposo 
Boiate a parte...mi fa piacere in particolare la frase sui tifosi a cui aggiungerei nel calcio moderno un'accezione in più...tifosi/clienti e forse se ne stanno rendendo conto di perdere clienti più che tifosi in se....


----------



## aleslash (12 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di Trapattoni sarei felicissimo, sia per concludere la stagione che per continuare l'anno prossimo.



Peccato che già hanno promesso il posto a seedorf...


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *La faccia di Allegri mentre ascolta le dichiarazioni di Barbara Berlusconi (via La Domenica Sportiva)*



La faccia di uno che inizia a sentire un'intrusione nel retto.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dai, stavolta è finita davvero, prendere 4 pere dalla penultima\terzultima in classifica è davvero troppo, neanche Galliani può, credo che in queste ore decideranno chi dovrà prendere il posto in panchina fino alla fine dell'anno.

E' finito ragazzi, l'incubo è finito. Anche perché peggio di così non si può fare, chiudere il girone di andata con 22 punti, manco avessimo la rosa del Bologna.


----------



## matteo (12 Gennaio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, ma con Tassotti cosa volete che possa cambiare rispetto all'acciuga?



Il problema è che si rischia di bruciare Inzaghi e tanti allenatori disponibili in giro non ne vedo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Peccato che già hanno promesso il posto a seedorf...


Certo, però la situazione si fa difficile dovendo esonerare Alleghér, non sanno chi pigliare. In ogni caso domani finirà a tarallucci e vino, si sa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *La faccia di Allegri mentre ascolta le dichiarazioni di Barbara Berlusconi (via La Domenica Sportiva)*



Il troll trollato.


----------



## Snake (12 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani l'avrà presa benissimo  vai Barbara mia, fai piazza pulita


----------



## Marilson (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fabxtreme7 ha scritto:


> Qua ci vorrebbe lo spirito del Paròn !!



qui a Trieste ho avuto la fortuna di parlare con gente che lo ha conosciuto.. mi han tutti detto che era una roba incredibile di persona. Un esempio di professionalità senza pari, squadra tenuta con il pugno di ferro ma con ironia bonacciona quando serviva.. un vero leader


----------



## Dave (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dai Pippo falli a pezzi


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai, stavolta è finita davvero, prendere 4 pere dalla penultima\terzultima in classifica è davvero troppo, neanche Galliani può, credo che in queste ore decideranno chi dovrà prendere il posto in panchina fino alla fine dell'anno.
> 
> E' finito ragazzi, l'incubo è finito. Anche perché peggio di così non si può fare, chiudere il girone di andata con 22 punti, manco avessimo la rosa del Bologna.



Stavolta si stappa davvero


----------



## zico (12 Gennaio 2014)

Vedrete domani arrivera' la conferma galliani stanotte parla con berlusca e lo convince anche per non dare soddisfazione a barbara........a prescindere dal cambio di cui io sono favorevole quest'anno non cambiera' nulla finira male e dobbiamo prepararci a soffrire ancora per molto--...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

zico ha scritto:


> Vedrete domani arrivera' la conferma galliani stanotte parla con berlusca e lo convince anche per non dare soddisfazione a barbara........a prescindere dal cambio di cui io sono favorevole quest'anno non cambiera' nulla finira male e dobbiamo prepararci a soffrire ancora per molto--...



Hai mangiato pane e pessimismo. E che miseria...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> qui a Trieste ho avuto la fortuna di parlare con gente che lo ha conosciuto.. mi han tutti detto che era una roba incredibile di persona. Un esempio di professionalità senza pari, squadra tenuta con il pugno di ferro ma con ironia bonacciona quando serviva.. un vero leader


Mazz' e panell', per dirla alla napoletana maniera. Così si fa, questi sono professionisti, gente equilibrata, che sa quando chinare la testa e pedalare e sa quando rialzarla per rifiatare e lasciarsi andare.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Gennaio 2014)

Tutto si risolverà in una grassa risata.

Ma non capisco l'ostinazione di Allegri. Quasi ammirabile. Cocciuto ma tenace.


----------



## aleslash (12 Gennaio 2014)

zico ha scritto:


> Vedrete domani arrivera' la conferma galliani stanotte parla con berlusca e lo convince anche per non dare soddisfazione a barbara........a prescindere dal cambio di cui io sono favorevole quest'anno non cambiera' nulla finira male e dobbiamo prepararci a soffrire ancora per molto--...



Si ma anche solo la soddisfazione di non vederlo più in panchina e di non sentire più il "dai dai dai"...


----------



## Dave (12 Gennaio 2014)

Io intanto metto lo spumante in frigo, non succede, ma se succede domani a pranzo si festeggia.


----------



## dyablo65 (13 Gennaio 2014)

no dai mandiamoli via tutti e 3 ( non dimentichiamoci del mitra )

e se avanzano qualche "soldino"...pazienza li pagheremo a rate...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

come uomo più che come allenatore ci fai una figura di m... incredibile Max... ma davvero potevi dimetterti dopo il psv, almeno saresti uscito a testa alta dopo aver terminato, come avevi detto, la missione di qualificazione Champions... insomma, per uno come te che ha mollato la sposa sull'altare non sarebbe stato difficile fare una mossa del genere, peccato che il tuo (stupido) orgoglio abbia avuto la meglio sul coraggio


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stavolta e' finita


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> come uomo più che come allenatore ci fai una figura di m... incredibile Max... ma davvero potevi dimetterti dopo il psv, almeno saresti uscito a testa alta dopo aver terminato, come avevi detto, la missione di qualificazione Champions... insomma, per uno come te che ha mollato la sposa sull'altare non sarebbe stato difficile fare una mossa del genere, peccato che il tuo (stupido) orgoglio abbia avuto la meglio sul coraggio


Tra l'uomo e l'allenatore non so cosa sia peggio.


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2014)

spero vivamente che domani ci sia il comunicato da tutti sperato... secondo ruiu ( che ancora difendeva acciuga o.o ) sentiranno seedorf se è disponibile ad arrivare subito per cominciare ad allenare


----------



## iceman. (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ruiu? Noi abbiamo più informatori


----------



## gabuz (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non cantate vittoria troppo presto, questi sono capaci di tutto


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> spero vivamente che domani ci sia il comunicato da tutti sperato... secondo ruiu ( che ancora difendeva acciuga o.o ) sentiranno seedorf se è disponibile ad arrivare subito per cominciare ad allenare



ruiu è nella seconda camera a destra nel deretano di galliani, prima di lui c'è solo suma.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tra l'uomo e l'allenatore non so cosa sia peggio.



sicuramente peggio l'uomo... come allenatore fino all'anno scorso alla fine poteva vantare un buon curriculum, ma ogni giorno in più che prosegue in questa sua ostinazione di sicuro non giova al proseguo della sua carriera, deve andare a casa e riordinare le idee per qualche mese...


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Per ora solo un frame



Ma è pure strabico questo cesso indegno? Giuro che non me ne fossi accorto prima


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Gennaio 2014)

zico ha scritto:


> Vedrete domani arrivera' la conferma galliani stanotte parla con berlusca e lo convince anche per non dare soddisfazione a barbara........*a prescindere dal cambio di cui io sono favorevole quest'anno non cambiera' nulla finira male e dobbiamo prepararci a soffrire ancora per molto*--...



fa niente, l'importante ora è estirpare quel cancro. 
e già questo penso che porterà ad una pur minima scossa. 

poi a fine stagione salterà pure la testa di galliani. 

barbara deve fare tabula rasa: solo lei può farlo.


----------



## Morghot (13 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> come uomo più che come allenatore ci fai una figura di m... incredibile Max... ma davvero potevi dimetterti dopo il psv,* almeno saresti uscito a testa alta *dopo aver terminato, come avevi detto, la missione di qualificazione Champions... insomma, per uno come te che ha mollato la sposa sull'altare non sarebbe stato difficile fare una mossa del genere, peccato che il tuo (stupido) orgoglio abbia avuto la meglio sul coraggio


BUHAHAHAA a testa alta? ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Questo la dignità non l'ha mai avuta.... poi vabbè parlare di orgoglio, cioè sto qua si è attaccato come una zecca al milan per i soldi e per il blasone, altro che orgoglio.


----------



## Aphex (13 Gennaio 2014)

Allegri a testa alta non esce manco da un tombino, non scherziamo.


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> ruiu è nella seconda camera a destra nel deretano di galliani, prima di lui c'è solo suma.



ti dirò che quest anno almeno nelle telecronache suma è molto diretto e schietto come nn l avevo mai sentito


----------



## de sica (13 Gennaio 2014)

Che fine ragazzi, che fine..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

L'hanno esonerato??????????


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Allegri vs orgoglio e dignità sono in antitesi


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'hanno esonerato??????????



damani comunicato...ma dalla parole di barbara sembra che...


----------



## gabuz (13 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ti dirò che quest anno almeno nelle telecronache suma è molto diretto e schietto come nn l avevo mai sentito


Vorrà ingraziarsi la nuova proprietà


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ti dirò che quest anno almeno nelle telecronache suma è molto diretto e schietto come nn l avevo mai sentito



già, ma poi torna subito a leccare il deretano di galliani come fosse la cavità della nargi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque allenatori ce ne sono se Silvio vuole cacciare i soldi, metti la squadra in mano ad uno come Hiddink arriviamo pure quarti con la rosa che c'è visto che l'inter sta peggio di noi e la fiorentina è reduce da un bollettino di guerra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Questa è una bomba ad Alegher è il pelato ...

Cacciali tutti e due barbie !!!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Gennaio 2014)

c'è di matteo libero ad esempio...ma in effetti se potresse arrivare subito seedorf(che sarà l'allenatore per l'anno prossimo) sarebbe una gran cosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

A questo punto subito clarence...


----------



## aleslash (13 Gennaio 2014)

Eh ma Clarence a meno che non venga svincolato non può allenare, che poi non so neanche se ha il patentino...


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A questo punto subito clarence...



Seedorf è al mare.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Gennaio 2014)

stavolta è esonero


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Gennaio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Eh ma Clarence a meno che non venga svincolato non può allenare, che poi non so neanche se ha il patentino...



quello non è un problema, hanno fatto la deroga a cani e porci...


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani, nel frattempo, non ha detto una parola...

Buon segno?


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Seedorf almeno ha qualcosa con cui minacciare i giocatori se fanno male.
"Se giocate male, vi inculo" e lui fa male..


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Più che Seedorf, che arrivi di corsa Stam a dargli una bella lezione...


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Eh ma Clarence a meno che non venga svincolato non può allenare, che poi non so neanche se ha il patentino...



Seedorf non ha il patentino, ha un contratto con i brasiliani! E' tanto che in estate possa arrivare.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (13 Gennaio 2014)

raga una fonte mi dice tassotti fino a giugno


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> raga una fonte mi dice tassotti fino a giugno



E' quello che credo anche io...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani, nel frattempo, non ha detto una parola...
> 
> Buon segno?



magari sta bersagliando berlusca di telefonate per convincerlo a non avallare la decisione di barbara. 

boh, vediamo. 

p.s. per che ora uscirà il comunicato ? può uscire alle 8, come a mezzogiorno ? quando dura ancora questa agonia ?


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa è una bomba ad Alegher è il pelato ...
> 
> Cacciali tutti e due barbie !!!!!


Anche Alegher è pelato, con la differenza che uno si rade e l'altro fa pena con mezzi riportini


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> magari sta bersagliando berlusca di telefonate per convincerlo a non avallare la decisione di barbara.
> 
> boh, vediamo.
> 
> p.s. per che ora uscirà il comunicato ? può uscire alle 8, come a mezzogiorno ? quando dura ancora questa agonia ?



Se non succede niente entro le 2 di notte non succede niente fino ad ora di pranzo...


----------



## aleslash (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> raga una fonte mi dice tassotti fino a giugno


Secondo me per il momento ancora non hanno un nome sicuro...


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> magari sta bersagliando berlusca di telefonate per convincerlo a non avallare la decisione di barbara.
> 
> boh, vediamo.



Se BB ha lasciato questa dichiarazione all'ansa non c'è fester che tenga...il cognome e la proprietà valgon pur sempre più di amicizia e fiducia nella mente di un padre.


----------



## Butcher (13 Gennaio 2014)

Se lo esonerano il sostituto sarà una scelta interna. Avendo già tutto pronto per Seedorf a giugno non credo scelgano Inzaghi. Ergo, Tassotti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> raga una fonte mi dice tassotti fino a giugno



Lui o Pippo mi sembrano le soluzioni più probabili.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Con Tassotti non cambierebbe nulla. Inzaghi lo lascerei ad allenare la primavera.

La situazione è delicata. Siamo in fondo alla classifica e con una Coppa Italia ed una Champions da giocare. La panchina del Milan non può essere messa in mano al primo che passa. Serve gente di esperienza. Almeno per questo finale di stagione.


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Oh in ogni caso potete notare da soli come siamo tutti qui interessati nella speranza che caccino sul serio l'acciuga e ci scervelliamo per eventuali sostituti e nessuno che pensi più a tutto il resto.
Allegri ha messo d'accordo tutti, mi ricorda qualcuno nelle precedenti elezioni


----------



## aleslash (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ehhhh Di Matteo Di Matteo.....


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sky sport 24 i 3 candidati sono : tassotti, galli , Inzaghi . Cmq soluzioni esterne non vengono prese in considerazione


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con Tassotti non cambierebbe nulla. Inzaghi lo lascerei ad allenare la primavera.
> 
> La situazione è delicata. Siamo in fondo alla classifica e con una Coppa Italia ed una Champions da giocare. La panchina del Milan non può essere messa in mano al primo che passa. Serve gente di esperienza. Almeno per questo finale di stagione.



D'accordo in toto. Tassotti terrebbe tutto uguale, serve uno esterno con cui tutti i calciatori che ripartano da zero. 

Serve uno esperto.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Trapattoni (che ha esperienza da vendere) verrebbe pure gratis.

Queste soluzioni interne hanno stufato...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tassotti, sicuro. Non cambia nulla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con Tassotti non cambierebbe nulla. Inzaghi lo lascerei ad allenare la primavera.
> 
> La situazione è delicata. Siamo in fondo alla classifica e con una Coppa Italia ed una Champions da giocare. La panchina del Milan non può essere messa in mano al primo che passa. Serve gente di esperienza. Almeno per questo finale di stagione.



Gli esterni costano,quindi si raccatta in casa.


----------



## Butcher (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con Tassotti non cambierebbe nulla. Inzaghi lo lascerei ad allenare la primavera.
> 
> La situazione è delicata. Siamo in fondo alla classifica e con una Coppa Italia ed una Champions da giocare. La panchina del Milan non può essere messa in mano al primo che passa. Serve gente di esperienza. Almeno per questo finale di stagione.



Un ragionamento sensato, quello che farebbe qualsiasi società calcistica seria. Il Milan non lo è più, al momento.


----------



## Marilson (13 Gennaio 2014)

Filippo Galli mi sembra uno con le palle. A questo punto non ci serve un allenatore, ma un motivatore.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Rijkaard è disponibile ? sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Inzaghi meglio di tassotti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Anche raccattando in casa prendessero uno diverso da Tassotti, alla fine che scossa è per i calciatori che lo avevano all'allenamento e in panchina tutti i giorni?


----------



## Re Ricardo (13 Gennaio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Anche raccattando in casa prendessero uno diverso da Tassotti, alla fine che scossa è per i calciatori che lo avevano all'allenamento e in panchina tutti i giorni?


.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (13 Gennaio 2014)

chi pensa che verrà cacciato anche galliani non ha ancora capito nulla....


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ma poi Tassotti (che è una bravissima persona ed un signore) non mi sembra proprio un tipo carismatico.


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Credo che la stessa girandola di nomi con conseguenti preoccupazioni e perplessità varie girino nella stessa testa dei vertici o avremmo visto un esonero già dopo il derby (il che seppur con ritardo, sarebbe stato meglio anche solo per il fatto di poter disporre della pausa).
Le idee non le hanno chiare neppure loro. Ogni nome ha un pro ed un contro.
Chi perchè rischia di bruciarsi, chi perchè costa troppo, chi perchè si rischia faccia troppo bene paradossalmente.
Lo scrivo da un pezzo e lo confermo...siamo alla stregua dell'Inter Morattiana, un casino del genere si è vissuto solo a tratti nella nostra storia recente, mai cosi continuato.
E c'è gente che ancora parla di Coppa Italia...ma siamo fuori di melone??? Quella interessava all'acciuga per fare curriculum nell'eventuale futura squadra, al Milan non è mai interessata come società.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Gennaio 2014)

il silenzio stampa, le dichiarazioni di barbara, tutto fa sperare bene..


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Credo che alla fine sceglieranno Inzaghi. Pippo ha ottime basi, sta facendo bene in primavera e potrebbe essere un buona chance per la sua carriera. Almeno col suo carisma darebbe una mossa a tutto l'ambiente.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

La logica vorrebbe che esonerassero Allegri e prendessero uno che col Milan non ci ha a che fare. Un allenatore vero. Invece non lo possiamo fare, perchè abbiamo già approntato tutto per Seedorf.

Allora la logica vorrebbe che chiamassimo Seedorf qualche mese prima, ma non lo possiamo fare, ha un contratto col Botafogo fino a dicembre di quest'anno e già è grassa che ce lo liberino in estate senza fare storie.

Questa società fa le cose veramente male, a dire poco.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi Tassotti (che è una bravissima persona ed un signore) non mi sembra proprio un tipo carismatico.



Infatti. Serve un traghettatore che non abbia alcun legame con questo staff per fare un elettroshock ad un ambiente paralizzato.
Uno come Capello,anche un Trapattoni, non saprei chi altro. Di certo con Tassotti non cambierebbe nulla e non sono così sicuro che Inzaghi possa dare la scossa (meglio lui rispetto a Tassotti comunque).


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sia chiara una cosa a tutti: benissimo la storia, benissimo gli investimenti. Tante vittorie e tanti grazie. Ma se siamo ridotti al 13 di gennaio in pieno mercato, senza alcun obiettivo vero raggiungibile e con dilemmi amletici sul futuro lo si deve anche al disinteresse del Pres Silvio Berlusconi.
Ha delegato per troppo tempo, infischiandosene, ora la figlia gli tira la giacchetta ma non sembra tanto ben disposto ugualmente, ha altri pensieri...passiamo da un delegato ad un altro, siamo orfani da anni di un Presidente


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Si ma Pippo verrebbe per fare 4 mesi ???


----------



## aleslash (13 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> La logica vorrebbe che esonerassero Allegri e prendessero uno che col Milan non ci ha a che fare. Un allenatore vero. Invece non lo possiamo fare, perchè abbiamo già approntato tutto per Seedorf.
> 
> Allora la logica vorrebbe che chiamassimo Seedorf qualche mese prima, ma non lo possiamo fare, ha un contratto col Botafogo fino a dicembre di quest'anno e già è grassa che ce lo liberino in estate senza fare storie.
> 
> Questa società fa le cose veramente male, a dire poco.



Non è che lo liberano, gli scade proprio il contratto


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## aklos (13 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me l'unica scelta sensata sarebbe prendere qualcuno che inizi il lavoro di Seedorf

Quindi prendere STAM, che sarà il secondo di Clarence, non mi sembra una brutta idea.
Ha carisma, è esterno, ed è rispettabile visto che rimarrà. Per il resto sarà aiutato da Tassotti in questi primi mesi.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Non è che lo liberano, gli scade proprio il contratto



Gli scade a dicembre credo, in Brasile le stagioni vanno ad anno solare.


----------



## aleslash (13 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Gli scade a dicembre credo, in Brasile le stagioni vanno ad anno solare.



Se non erro ha firmato un duennale a giugno 2012, per cui teoricamente gli scade a giugno 2014


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Trap Trap Trap... Voglio un'entrata nello spogliatoio così e buonanotte suonatori...


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2014)

A mio avviso dovreste andare dritti sul Trap. Qua serve gente di esperienza e che abbia polso, un Inzaghi o un Galli rischierebbero di essere bruciati.


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso dovreste andare dritti sul Trap. Qua serve gente di esperienza e che abbia polso, un Inzaghi o un Galli rischierebbero di essere bruciati.



Proprio da uno juventino escono certe cose?XD
Uno dei motivi per cui Conte ha avuto tanto polso con la squadra e potere sin dall'inizio è stata il fatto che tutti lo sosteneste. Inzaghi avrebbe tutta la tifoseria dalla sua parte, possiamo essere noi il polso che gli serve. Anche perché lui gli attributi ce li ha eccome.


----------



## iceman. (13 Gennaio 2014)

Dai, Galli ha il carisma di una pannocchia "cit


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Proprio da uno juventino escono certe cose?XD
> Uno dei motivi per cui Conte ha avuto tanto polso con la squadra e potere sin dall'inizio è stata il fatto che tutti lo sosteneste. Inzaghi avrebbe tutta la tifoseria dalla sua parte, possiamo essere noi il polso che gli serve. Anche perché lui gli attributi ce li ha eccome.


Sono d'accordo col bianconero, Conte prima di arrivare alla Juve la sua gavetta l'ha fatta, Inzaghi non s'è mosso ancora dalle giovanili, sempre meglio di Seedorf che non è manco allenatore però, lo ribadisco.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso dovreste andare dritti sul Trap. Qua serve gente di esperienza e che abbia polso, un Inzaghi o un Galli rischierebbero di essere bruciati.



Grande stima per il Trap, ma l'ultimo anno che ha allenato in A, Batistuta era il centravanti della sua Fiorentina, Seedorf giocava nell'Inter, Inzaghi nella Giuve. Direi che non è successo proprio ieri.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo sia la volta buona! via sto maledetto!  poco importa chi lo sostituisce l'importante é non vedere più la sua faccia con i colori del milan! l'unica cosa che spero, é che non sia Tassoti a sostituirlo, ci vuole qualcuno che dia una scossa...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Che ansia ragà..


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Proprio da uno juventino escono certe cose?XD
> Uno dei motivi per cui Conte ha avuto tanto polso con la squadra e potere sin dall'inizio è stata il fatto che tutti lo sosteneste. Inzaghi avrebbe tutta la tifoseria dalla sua parte, possiamo essere noi il polso che gli serve. Anche perché lui gli attributi ce li ha eccome.



Conte però aveva anche gente come Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio e Pepe nella migliore stagione della vita e così via. Inoltre le aspettative erano davvero basse, tanto è vero che io ero convinto che avremo centrato l'ennesimo settimo posto.


----------

